# Hot Sauce



## Smells Fishy (1 Jul 2017)

I've very recently got into hot sauce after stumbling upon First We Feast - Hot Ones on YouTube. I think it's mad how the show gets such well known guests for such an unpleasant challenge. I don't even massively enjoy the taste of the really hot sauces I've tried so far. Nothing major, Encona West Indian Original Hot Pepper Sauce has been my hottest yet, tried it out first time in some chicken soup which was a BAD combo because soup is hot anyway lol, felt like I was breathing fire for a good 20mins. I've got a couple of sauces where I can only taste vinegar, theres no hottness just sourness to them, after feeling sick I checked the ingredients and there was 2 different vinegars, one was made from white wine. To my mind you would want the first ingredients to be some sort of pepper or spice not vinegar. So from now on I'm checking the ingredients if I physically buy some from the shop. I found a website that has the whole Encona hot sauce range so I think I'm going buy them all and work my way through them and see what part of the world my taste buds like the most.

 I'm mainly getting into this as a way to explore alternative medication as i have fibro. Since tasting hot things releases endorphins its worth a shot. Since this new interest has only been happening a week or so I can't really tell yet if my pain and depression has been helped yet. Does anyone here who likes hot sauce feel any benefits from having it regularly? 

Any sauces that are worth a mention?

Cheers.


----------



## zozo (1 Jul 2017)

I like or even beter prefer spicy.. Not for a sport nor with a philosophy, just love the taste.. Actualy i do not realy know if hot food initialy had a health purpos all tho it definitively moves the bowels..

I believe it more comes from countries where food is rather kinda sanatised and or preserved with making it hot.

The hotest i came accross was "Nam phrik - Narok" It's Thai and it literly means Hot sauce (chili paste) from Hell..  Depending on the region and cook, Nam phrik has many variaties and or consistancies. Some are dilicious and others especialy Narok are over the top.


----------



## MooseOnDaLoose (1 Jul 2017)

Get some from Sauce shop chap.  Theres bloody good.  Heat and flavour.
http://sauce-shop.co.uk/


----------



## geoffbark (1 Jul 2017)

flying goose brand
Mad dog ghost chilli


----------



## Smells Fishy (1 Jul 2017)

MooseOnDaLoose said:


> Get some from Sauce shop chap.  Theres bloody good.  Heat and flavour.
> http://sauce-shop.co.uk/



Checked it out and seems like a decent brand since it's all home made and there on a bit of a mission. I've added there Really Hot Sauce to my basket. In the ingredients it has white wine vinegar which I'm a bit iffy about but I think all sauce has to have some kind of vinegar for some reason.


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jul 2017)

Smells Fishy said:


> have some kind of vinegar for some reason.


Vinegar is a preservative.
I am hooked on sriracha hot sauce at the moment, have it almost on a daily basis, not that strong but very tasty!


----------



## Smells Fishy (1 Jul 2017)

geoffbark said:


> flying goose brand
> Mad dog ghost chilli



On First We Feast they joke that Sriracha isn't even a hot sauce. I think I'll try it tho to get my taste buds used to more hot flavours. Do you know if it comes in a glass bottle or a plastic one? It's just I fancy getting a collection on the go of nice glass ones, maybe one day I'll buy some TourchBearer sauces because they have seriously cool label art.

http://www.torchbearersauces.com/buy/


----------



## geoffbark (1 Jul 2017)

the flying goose sriracha that I get comes in a plastic bottle with a green lid.

here is another site I have used some cool looking bottles
http://www.hotsauceemporium.co.uk/shop/hot-chilli-sauces/


----------



## Smells Fishy (3 Jul 2017)

Was in Sainsburys today and picked up some sriracha for £3 and its pretty damn good!


----------



## zozo (3 Jul 2017)

Few years ago i bought a set of these, no idea if they are still around it was only a temporary offer where i bought them never seen again.


 
Also a Hot Chili.. They all where actualy quite tasty for what i remember..


----------



## Smells Fishy (3 Jul 2017)

zozo said:


> Few years ago i bought a set of these, no idea if they are still around it was only a temporary offer where i bought them never seen again.
> 
> 
> 
> Also a Hot Chili.. They all where actualy quite tasty for what i remember..



Never seen them before but I have seen a Guinness sauce, I think it was for steaks. I've only had JD once and I think i through up that night drinking it straight. I'm more a fan of rum over whisky, recently got Kraken for feathers day which was just about ok to take short swigs of. Not a fan of spirits tho because they taste like sh1t and get you wasted way to quick. There's better ways to get drunk.


----------



## zozo (4 Jul 2017)

Most commercial whisky make you mad. And made to get drunk fast, for the taste you don't have to drink that crap. That's why it's mix whisky..  I've worked as a bartender for several years, i can tell. Seen my fair share of whisky superman acts going sideways. But this stuff is OK for flavoring and flambé dishes. A realy good old Scotish or Irish original can be a real treat if you drink it with respect, occasionaly.


----------

